

Guardian website moves to new global domain - sp8
http://www.theguardian.com/gnm-press-office/guardian-website-moves-to-new-global-domain

======
a3n
Odd move for the lead publisher of the NSA surveillance stories, considering
that the US has reserved for itself the right to seize and shut down any .com
domain, even those that are based in Europe.

[http://phys.org/news/2011-06-spanish-website-domain-
seizure....](http://phys.org/news/2011-06-spanish-website-domain-
seizure.htmlt)

Would the DOJ seize theguardian.com? A year ago I'd say that's ludicrous. Now
I'll say it's unlikely but possible, if the NSA/US felt cornered enough.

